# How long was your baby in SCBU?



## Dory85

As the question really. My daughter arrived at 34 +4 and was a good birth weight (5lb 10oz). She has no real health problems but feeding is poor so she's primarily tube fed and has trouble keeping warm so wears woolly cardigans and hats underneath about 8 blankets. She is jaundiced but now under the threshold for treatment.

It just feels like she's going to be in for ages. Anyone had a similar situation and can share how long if was before their little one came home? She will be a week old tomorrow.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww i dont know how long it will take but i wanted to pass on love <3 <3 I think it all just depend on how long it takes her to start controlling her temperature and to feed properly <3 x


----------



## alibaba24

My daughter was 4 and a half weeks line your daughter needed tube fed. Once they can feed from a bottle and maintaine there own temperature they should be allowed home. Given there's no other reason they have to stay in that is


----------



## Dory85

Thanks ladies. She's finally put on 55g and feeds well even though the majority of the time it is bottles of expressed milk (because I'm not there).

If she is able to regulate her temperature and her jaundice levels don't rise above the line for lights again they have said we might get her home at the end of this week. Still not able to regulate her temperature yet though and her jaundice levels are 235 (the treatment level is 240).


----------



## Twinmum87

Hope she is home soon! I had my twins at 34 weeks, 4lb 6oz and 4lb 2.5oz. Both came home at 15 days old but then my girl suddenly stopped regulating her temp after vomiting a few times at 17 days old and was back in on the childrens ward for a week.


----------



## Strawberrii

Hi,

I had my daughter at 31wks exactly she weighed 3 pounds 9oz. She was in intensive care for a couple of days then moved onto high dependency for a week i think then about a month in the feeder and growers room. She was tjere for about 5wks altogether. Most of the time she was under lihjts because she was jaundiced too. She had the feeding tube too for a while.


----------



## misspriss

My son was in 18 days, jaundice at first, tube feeds and low weight. When he could keep his body heat up, i got to room in with him and go to full breastfeeding before they would send him home.


----------



## Dory85

Today us day 10 and weigh day. Home has been mentioned if she has put on a good amount again because her jaundice levels are finally reducing and her temperature has been relatively stable for the last 24 hours.

I'm pretty sure it's only first time mums who they get to room in overnight. I am a bit paranoid that I'll get her home and fully breastfeed and she'll lose weight again though because she has bottles of ebm when I'm not there.


----------



## October9

My DS was 34+6 4lb 6oz. He did 2 days in SCBU then 11 days on their transitional care ward with me. We also went through light therapy, hot cots and tube feeds. He was allowed home at 13 days old (weigh days were Tues and Thurs). He had to go atleast 24hrs without his tube, maintain temp and gain weight. He was combo feeding breast and bottle in the end and weighed 4lb 7oz.

If we had not have been able to stay on the T.C. ward they ask parents to come room in for one night to make sure you are ok, and this doesn't seem to be number of prev babies specific.

It does feel like you will be there forever, I remember breaking down in tears saying I would have to leave before he was able to (they only really let mums have 2 weeks on T.C. ) but when they turn the corner they do it pretty quickly x stay positive x


----------



## Twinmum87

A friend of mine had to room in with her baby 2 days before she could bring him home and he was her 5th baby! I was only asked to do one night with my twins and they were my first babies.


----------



## Dory85

Day 10 today and she's home :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

fab news hun congratulations <3 <3


----------



## AP

I found that rooming in depended on a number of factors - not just personal to mum and baby but whether they had the space and if the need was greater for someone else.


----------



## vermeil

Hurray!!

Hey atomicpink I remember you from our nicu days! *waves* crazy how time flies


----------



## Dinah93

So glad she's home! Just saw where you're based, I don't know where she was in but I know North Tees the policy is all mums room in before going home. It will feel like a distant memory really soon x


----------

